# Dyne High Calorie Supplement



## kassidy1007 (Feb 27, 2017)

Is Dyne for Livestock different than Dyne for Dogs? I ordered the livestock one but received the dog one. Ingredients look identical so I *think* it's a marketing tactic. Labels of course differ in dosage as far as teaspoons for dogs and oz for livestock. Is it safe to give the dog labeled one to my goats?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's the same! I had the exact same question a couple of weeks ago, and compared the labels. They are all the same thing, just different labels. The difference? price. I bought the kind for dogs because it's cheaper than the others!


----------



## kassidy1007 (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you. Santa Cruz said I could return it, but if it's the same product, why pay more for a different label. I can find the dosage online.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't give any to cats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Goats Rock said:


> Don't give any to cats!


Why? I haven't looked at the label but I'm sure others would like to know too.


----------



## kassidy1007 (Feb 27, 2017)

The label says do not give to cats or kittens but I'm not sure why. I want it for goats.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It contains propylene glycol. That is Not good for cats.
The website www.naturallycurly.com explains about propylene glycol.


----------



## kassidy1007 (Feb 27, 2017)

I spoke with a veterinarian at Valley Vet yesterday. He said the livestock and dog labeled Dyne are identical.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

kassidy1007 said:


> I spoke with a veterinarian at Valley Vet yesterday. He said the livestock and dog labeled Dyne are identical.


Thanks for asking and posting about it. When I saw they had a kind for dogs I compared the labels and was like....what??? lol. 
There are a lot of things that are similar, they just try to market them for different species and always jack up the price on anything for livestock/horses by slapping on a different label.

I want to say the Healthy Goat Coat supplement and the Healthy Horse Coat supplement are the same thing as well!

Also... there is a show oil, forget which one! It's the exact same thing as Pink hair oil for people, ingredients the same and I believe even in the same order! Probably made at the same place lol! So instead of paying $10-12 a can, I go to the dollar store and pay $3 for it.


----------



## kassidy1007 (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes, he said the distributor began marketing different labeled Dyne maybe a year ago. I believe the horse is identical, but am currently only concerned with dog and livestock versions.

I have a 10 month old doeling that has started losing condition since the weather turned cold so I'm waiting on fecal results and bought both Healthy Coat and Dyne. I've tested small amounts of each separately in grain twice and she won't eat the grain so I guess I will have to drench her.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah drenching her would be best so you know she is getting it and not wasting feed. We used the healthy horse coat on some does a couple of years ago for show season, and it made them so shiny and their skin so healthy. They were not a fan though, but eventually started eating it.

Dyne is something I used in a toxemia drench last year and it worked great. If we have any kids struggle with weight this summer for show season I may try using Dyne on them vs. other supplements.


----------

